# Peat Moss



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

can i use Sphagnum Peat moss or there is still other peat moss that is better for aquarium? If yes, any suggestion on what to buy will appreaciated


----------



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

Yes...and try Scotts...just makes sure anything you buy isnt treated with chemicals and does NOT have any fertilizer added to it...you want just straight peat.


----------



## Mikee (May 8, 2006)

Hey I am too setting up a planted aquarium and im going to use Schultz Canadian sphagnum peat moss 9 litre bag for 5$ just wondering if this is safe?


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

i dont really know, but someone in the forum told me that sphagnum peat moss is safe


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Mikee said:


> Hey I am too setting up a planted aquarium and im going to use Schultz Canadian sphagnum peat moss 9 litre bag for 5$ just wondering if this is safe?


That is what I have been using for the past three years so you should be fine


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm using Scott's Sphagnum Peat Moss and it says 100% peat moss. Good enough for me and it hasn't killed anything yet!


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

I know this is old but I am contemplating adding peat to my tank for blackwater purposes. 

Can anyone tell me what the formula is per gallon for a peat bag?

I am building a rio ***** biotope and hear that peat releases tons of tannins.

Thanks.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

WhiteDevil said:


> I know this is old but I am contemplating adding peat to my tank for blackwater purposes.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what the formula is per gallon for a peat bag?
> 
> ...


wow it is very old... I don not have a fromula for that but there is not thing wrong if you put too much. I can sure you you have to put a lot of peat moss in to get it like black water.


----------

